# Why would my HCG levels be rising?



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Last Thurs I had my 1st scan at 6w6d & unfortunately the consultant couldn't find any signs of my pregnancy   He checked my ovaries & tubes & couldn't see any signs of an ectopic either. I had a blood test taken & my hcg levels were only 203.9 so this also confirmed I was no longer pregnant!  

However, I had to go back for another blood test yesterday, 4days after my previous one, & my hcg levels have increased to 453.8   I stopped taking my cyclogest & progynova last Friday & did start to bleed yesterday. Although I've passed one large clot (sorry TMI) the bleeding has virtually stopped now  

The clinic has asked me to go back next Mon 28th for another blood test but I'm confused why the levels should be increasing.

I really hope someone maybe able to shed some light on this for me.  

Mel x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Melo

So sorry to hear of your bad news  

Seeing as your levels are rising i would guess the only explanation would be an ectopic pregnancy where the foetus develops in a fallopian tube 

I havent personally had any experience of this, but i think its important to go to the doc or get scanned again to check for it as it needs dealing with if this is the case.

Im so sorry it is prolonging your agony, i can imagine all you want to do is get on the rollercoaster again.

Perhaps someone else will come along in a mo with some more ideas or suggestions 

Thinking of you

Sparkles xx*


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Sparkle,

When I had my scan last Thursday the consultant checked my tubes & couldn't find anything?   I know that my hcg levels are nowhere near where they should be if I was still pregnant...I think they should be over 16000 by now  

Just all seems a bit weird that the levels have increased & not dropped yet  

Thanks for your advice & support though Sparkle. Wow....not long to go for you & loving your photo   best of luck with everything  

Mel x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,

First I would like to send you lots of    . I am very sorry about those bad news  
If this is an ectopic , I think ( not sure) it would give you pain at this stage? , and when pressing on lower tummy, would be painful, and often shoulder pain, red bleeding which does not stop? 
Could be that there is still something there and a need for a D and C?( hysteroscopy) 
When I had a chemical pregnancy, It went up and down and up and down. They thought it could be an ectopic  ( I had shoulder pain and bleeding) but it finally all stopped and 2 weeks later went back to 0.The doc kept me in for one day of monitoring and pressed on my lower belly on each side , and said that if ectopic at early stage , I would hurt there a lot.
They were surprised and not sure why happening. With you it is different as it has implanted and you were 6 w6d at your scan last week but maybe it takes a long time for it to go back to zero, there is still something there in lining? 
At this stage,7 weeks it should show something on your tube if ectopic ( I think but I am not a doc). To avoid a lap , maybe you can ask the doc if you can have daily blood tests to see what the levels are doing and insist on another scan. 
During the 2 weeks I had the up and down reading I was checked every 2 days. 
If however you have sudden pain then you should go to hosp immediately. 
Maybe it will decrease in a few days , but you should be monitored.    
Those are just ideas, hope you don't mind me making those suggestions.

Future Mummy


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Mel

I am so sorry to hear about above and loads of   

I do not wish to panic you but I think you should insist on an earlier blood test, it really should be taken every 48hrs to fully tell what is going on and I would insist on another scan.

An ectopic does not always show up on scans and does not always cause you pain when you press on the lower belly. I know from experience, with my 2nd ectopic it did not show up on a scan until wk 8, at the time I did not have any blood tests which I wish I had as it would have shown up the fact the pregnancy was not going to plan.

If you have any pain, pls go to A&E.

Really hope things are OK and if you want to chat about things

Ali xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hun 

Sorry your going through this   

It sounds to me like an ectopic    i have had 3 of them two of them couldnt be seen one at 6wks, one at 9wks (didnt get pain till 9wks, scan showed a bub in my tube) and a ruptured on at 5wk+3 days   they dont always have to be in your tube either   sometimes they can sit anywhere in your abdomen or ovary    

Have you had any browny spotting or pain at all


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Emma, Ali & Future Mummy,

I haven't had any pains in my tummy or shoulder pain. I did start bleeding on Tuesday prior to me going in for my blood test. I'm not sure because of the activity happening if that would show an increase in the hcg levels   I haven't had any brown spotting just red blood & I did pass another large clot today (sorry TMI)

My consultant wanted to leave a 6day gap between the 2nd & 3rd blood test as he was positive the count should come down. 

Emma & Ali, when you had your ectopic did you have an internal scan? My was which makes me wonder surely something would have been seen  

I think I'll see how I go today & if it will put my mind at rest request an earlier blood test for tomorrow.

Thanks so much for your advice & support.   

Mel x


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Mel

So sorry I do not mean to worry you. I did have many internal scans with both. 

I really hope all is OK and the HCG reading starts to come down, pls keep an eye on things, as not all doctors know all the issues with ectopic, Just so you know below is my experiences

The 1st one I had spotting from the day I got a  , it was red & clotty at times but no pain, and the did take some blood between week 5 (~1400) & 6 (~2300), they said I was having a MC. I continued to bleed and at 8 weeks they did a scan (internal) and it was not conclusive (they saw a mass in my tube but were not sure), my blood was around 3700. The lap found it in my tube. 2nd time, no bleeding or pain, I had a internal scan at 6 weeks, showed a sac but no heatbeat, I then went on holiday for 10 days, Came back and had scan (internal), the same sac but no sign of a foetus, blood was taken 2 days apart and I was 28,500 and 32,000, Had another scan at 9 weeks and again only a sac (which turned out to be a pseudo sac), so they did a lap to find it my tube. All this time no bleeding or pain. The scanning was at 2 different hospitals, so it just shows you how hard it is to see an ectopic.  

I know this sounds weird but really hope you levels start to drop

Hugs

Ali xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mel,
I think that the blood count is also quite weak for it to be an ectopic(456), but as I said earlier, it is better if you are monitored more closely. A clot but no bleeding apart from that would indicate that you are still miscarrying bits and still some on lining so body confused ? Your consultant sounds quite relax , but if you start having sharp pain then A and E for you! Looks like you won't need it though   you may need a D and C? The cons should tell you next time. But for peace of mind just insist on more monitoring.  
I am sending you lots of  

Future Mummy


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Mel,

Don't panic - I had an ectopic in similar circumstances a couple of months ago - I had absolutely no pain and I was scanned repeatedly but they couldn't find the sac but there was a tiny mark that could have been fluid which is what they were looking for to diagnose the ectopic.

Anyway, my HCG was 400 and then dropped to 50.  I still had no bleeding - although I had bled with brown blood quite alot throughout but that may have been the Clexane and aspirin I was on.

I was told to wait to m/c.  I had to go back for lots of HCgs.  The next one a week later went up to 54.  The following week it was 60.4!

It took a good 3 weeks to sort everything out - the bleeding and the levels.  Throughout this time I felt terrible as I still had huge (.)(.), nausea and heightened sense of smell.  My hormones were raging and I was so tearful.

Then, the levels went down to 45 and I felt fine again.

I was told it was a "dissolving ectopic" - the embryo implants in the wrong place but the body realises it's incorrect and it starts to die off and most of it is re-absorbed by the body.  This means no need for a D&C.  You can also have an injection if this doesn't happen to avoid needing a D&C - forgotten the name, begins with M!  

Anyway, I cycled again immediately afterwards and now have another BFP - this time much healthier, and possibly twins!

An ectopic doesn't automatically mean pain and a D&C.  Keep having your HCG checked and another scan if you're worried.  Your cons or the nurses should be monitoring you.

Good luck and sorry you've had to go through this horrible experience.

Love jess xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Jess, Future Mummy & Ali,

Goodness me, you ladies have certainly been through a lot too   But delighted to hear your success story Jess and possibly twins  

I've decided to wait until Monday to go & have my next hcg & if the levels are still high request another scan. I'm feeling a lot better in myself today....haven't been a blubbering wreck   I think because I've been bleeding now for 3days the pregnancy symptoms are beginning to die down a bit.  

Don't worry if I get any pains at all I will head straight to A&E, my poor DH is constantly checking on me  

Thank you so much again girls for support & advice,

Mel x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jess, I did not know an ectopic could go on its own. It is good you did not need a lap! 

Melo, Best wishes and let us know how you get on!  

Future Mummy


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I went back to the fertility clinic yesterday for another blood test....and thankfully my hcg levels are starting to drop. Yesterday it was 188 compared to 453 last Tuesday.  

I just feel relieved that I can move on from my recent m/c without the added fear of a possible ectopic. Me & my DH have booked a holiday to Italy for the end of August which I think will do us both the world of good.  

We've got to go back for a follow up appointment on Aug 12th & hopefully we will be able to start a new tx by Oct....maybe 3rd time lucky  

Thank you so much again for your support 

Mel


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Mel, Great to hear from you, I am so glad it not an ectopic. 

A holiday is a great idea, gives you some quality time together.

Hoping you are given the go ahead in Aug to join us on the Sept/Oct buddies

Hugs

Ali xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm so pleased your levels are dropping and it's not an eptopic pg hun and i think a holiday is a great idea, i hope you have a lovely time and come back feeling nice and refreshed 

pam xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Melo, great news, although I was confident it would finally drop , it must have been stressful. 
Facing a laporoscopy( when ectopic) and often the removal of a tube  is a scary thought. I wish you the best of holidays ,
Future Mummy


----------

